# Help Viewing GPS with Polarized Glasses



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't really ever have a problem seeing my screen. I use smith mirrored amber chromopops if that matters


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before but has anyone tried to use a film on their GPS to help them see the screen when wearing polarized glasses. I came across NuShield when trying to find a solution online. Anyone have any recommendations?


What GPS are you using? I've also never had problems seeing any of my units


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

It is a Simrad Go7. Maybe I just need to change the brightness but I have a hard time seeing the LCD when wearing my Costas.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> It is a Simrad Go7. Maybe I just need to change the brightness but I have a hard time seeing the LCD when wearing my Costas.


I'm not familiar with that unit but some units that are marketed for marine use are harder to see in bright sunlight than others. Crank the brightness up, but if that doesn't work do some googling and see if others are having trouble seeing that same unit.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> It is a Simrad Go7. Maybe I just need to change the brightness but I have a hard time seeing the LCD when wearing my Costas.


It has to do with the glass on the unit and the polarization in your glasses. If you get a different pair of glasses with the polarization the opposite of what your current glasses are it may fix your issue. To see if this is it, next time you go out and have a problem, take your glasses off and turn them exactly 90 degrees from the angle you have when wearing them. Then look though one of the lenses and see if you can see the screen better. If that is the case, you will need different glasses with the glass set in the lens like that. You can take the glasses that are causing the problem to the store and hold them up to the potential new ones and look through both at the same time to see if they are cut the same or or different.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Newer units from pretty much every manufacturer generally do not have this issue. Older models of pretty much every unit do. They all seem to have changed the glass in the units and reoriented their polarization to be more compatible with sunglasses.


----------

